# Crack-addicted Uber driver arrested for string of gas station robberies



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://wgno.com/2017/01/11/crack-addicted-uber-driver-arrested-for-string-of-gas-station-robberies/









*METAIRIE (WGNO) -* An Uber driver connected to a string of robberies has confessed to ripping off gas stations to support his crack cocaine habit.

The Jefferson Parish Sheriff's Office arrested 45-year-old James Ziegler of Kenner this week for grabbing cash from the registers at a series of convenience stores.

Just after 5 a.m. on January 5, Ziegler was recorded on surveillance video robbing the Brother's Food Market at 6600 Veterans Boulevard in Metairie, according to the JPSO.

A worker followed Ziegler outside and watched him climb into a silver Toyota to make his escape. Investigators later determined that the vehicle was licensed to Enterprise Rent-A-Car, where Ziegler was registered as an Uber driver.

Ziegler is also suspected of robbing an Exxon Circle K at 704 Howard Avenue hours before his Metairie heist. He is also the main suspect in the robbery of the Discount Stop on North Arnoult Road in Metairie on January 4, according to the JPSO.

Detectives found Ziegler's DNA on the cash register at Brother's, a sample he left behind while grabbing an undisclosed amount of cash. The same Enterprise-registered Toyota was used at both robberies, where he was recorded committing the robberies while not wearing a mask or other type of face covering.

Ziegler told the JPSO that he committed the robberies to support his crack cocaine habit.

He has an extensive criminal history filled with armed robbery, first degree robbery, simple robbery, purse snatching, simple burglary, aggravated criminal damage, theft and DUI . Ziegler was convicted of first degree robbery, purse snatching, simple robbery and simple burglary and was released from the Louisiana Department of Corrections on November 3, 2016, according to the JPSO.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber will continue to have more drivers make news because there's no drug testing. Your next Uber ride may be a high-ass driver. Good luck!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://wgno.com/2017/01/11/crack-addicted-uber-driver-arrested-for-string-of-gas-station-robberies/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that SPOK's son ? Looks like ha hasn't slept in days.
Well,at least he was robbing gas stations not Uber customers.
Try Uber crackhead today !
The ride you may not return from . . .


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

This is just part of TK's "everyone deserves a second chance program", seems normal.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Damn ! That's where I drive Uber !
If you Rob all the gas stations ,where will you get gas ?
By the way Brothers has the Lowest gas prices and the Best fried chicken ! Fresh fried chicken 24/7.
He was Released from Prison Nov.3,2016!?!? Then arrested for 2 robberies Jan4,2017 ?
That didn't last very long . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rick N. said:


> This is just part of TK's "everyone deserves a second chance program", seems normal.


That guy has had a dozen second chances. Out of prison 2 months,driving a new car with a job.
And he still couldn't act right !
This clown was lucky to have that chance.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rick N. said:


> This is just part of TK's "everyone deserves a second chance program", seems normal.


I thought "no violent crimes" was the mandate. Aggravated and armed are definitely 2 legal descriptions that describe violence.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

So how bad are these background check businesses that are not "industry leading" like Uber's


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber has to get every single US resident signed up to be a driver. Crack heads, prostitutes, gang bangers. Have to keep the pyramid scheme going.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I thought "no violent crimes" was the mandate. Aggravated and armed are definitely 2 legal descriptions that describe violence.


This time was strong arm snatch & grab. He reached over counter while register was open. ( probably saving up for a gun )But he was most likely on parole,so he will be finishing his last prison sentence also now.
Hope he enjoyed his 60 day vacation from Prison. It will be 5- 10 years until his next one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Uber has to get every single US resident signed up to be a driver. Crack heads, prostitutes, gang bangers. Have to keep the pyramid scheme going.


Such a shame. This clown had an excellent chance to get his life going at 45 years old after being in human storage in prison. Not many chances for someone like this. His actions exhibit why.


----------



## Chada75 (Aug 16, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Uber has to get every single US resident signed up to be a driver. Crack heads, prostitutes, gang bangers. Have to keep the pyramid scheme going.


Child Molesters, Cow Rapist, etc.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chada75 said:


> Child Molesters, Cow Rapist, etc.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Such a shame. This clown had an excellent chance to get his life going at 45 years old after being in human storage in prison. Not many chances for someone like this. His actions exhibit why.


More profit for him stamping out license plates again than driving for Uber anyway.Plus he is no longer destroying his car while fattening Travis pockets either. Almost but not quite envy the dude in a way.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> More profit for him stamping out license plates again than driving for Uber anyway.Plus he is no longer destroying his car while fattening Travis pockets either. Almost but not quite envy the dude in a way.


Well,prison does offer free meals,free rent,free cable,free laundry services,free healthcare, free medicine,free clothes,unlimited hot water.(24 hour free security & " "home" monitoring)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

He has to rob convenience stores cause Ubers rates are far too low to purchase crack.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello, I'm your uber driver for today.

Help yourself to some mints and feel to use the phone chargers.

I have an extensive criminal history filled with armed robbery, first degree robbery, simple robbery, purse snatching, simple burglary, aggravated criminal damage, theft and DUI .

I was just released from the Louisiana Department of Corrections on November 3, 2016.

Enjoy your ride and let me know if you have a preferred route.

Hey, where'd they go....

You know bashing taxis is one thing, but these rideshare background policies are a joke. They do not pass go for cab drivers anywhere that I know of. We got lifetime criminal national and local fingerprinted reports pulled, drug test, dot physical, and four references.

It's ok to give second chances but not starting out in positions like this.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Sad but still have to rank him a model citizen compared to many of the bums I drive anymore. Pax quality keeps getting worse and worse.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

I guess earning less than minimal wage and sleeping in the car wasn't enough to support his habits. He must have been high on crack " robbing the Brother’s Food Market".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

H


TwoFiddyMile said:


> He has to rob convenience stores cause Ubers rates are far too low to purchase crack.


HEs paying for that rental car every week.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> I guess earning less than minimal wage and sleeping in the car wasn't enough to support his habits. He must have been high on crack " robbing the Brother's Food Market".


Brothers has the BEST fried chicken at 1/4 the price if Popeye's ! They do good business.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Is that SPOK's son ? Looks like ha hasn't slept in days.
> Well,at least he was robbing gas stations not Uber customers.
> Try Uber crackhead today !
> The ride you may not return from . . .


FYI, Vulcans do not smoke crack or partake in drugs for the most part.

Romulans however, look out!


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Rick N. said:


> This is just part of TK's "everyone deserves a second chance program", seems normal.


A second chance... at crime, while being robbed by Uber.

Maybe he was trying to make his Enterprise lease payments? At $238 a week, they can be brutal...

BONG!!!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Midlife51 (Jun 6, 2015)

Uber makes all the other honest Uber drivers looks bad at the job when their background check is a joke.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> FYI, Vulcans do not smoke crack or partake in drugs for the most part.
> 
> Romulans however, look out!


Genghis Khan was 1/2 Romulin.
Romulins and Vulcans are related.
Vulcans don't like to talk about it.
They were one tribe before Romulins rejected the reforms of the Awakening.
Spok had still enjoyed Romulin ale and Romulin food.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> FYI, Vulcans do not smoke crack or partake in drugs for the most part.
> 
> Romulans however, look out!


P.s.- Vlcans have highly addictive personalities. You just have to know what their weaknesses are.
Take Sugar Smaks for instance . . .
Highly Illogical.
Spok would Tazer you in a heartbeat over a bowl of Sugar Smaks.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

WOW, just WOW.

Kind of hard to take their background check seriously if they make mistakes like that every once in a while.Wouldn't a DUI also be a major disqualification?

They are just lucky he didn't jack a pax, would have made for a good law suit against Uber and their industry leading background checks.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> WOW, just WOW.
> 
> Kind of hard to take their background check seriously if they make mistakes like that every once in a while.Wouldn't a DUI also be a major disqualification?
> 
> They are just lucky he didn't jack a pax, would have made for a good law suit against Uber and their industry leading background checks.


Ubers updated TOS state you cannot sue Uber for anything (assult, kidnapping,rape, even if death occurs!) Can it hold has yet to be seen.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

He looks a little like Jim Carrey to me.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://wgno.com/2017/01/11/crack-addicted-uber-driver-arrested-for-string-of-gas-station-robberies/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but is he willing to drive 20 minutes for free to pick up a $2.89 minimum fare from a bar?

That's what really matters


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Ubers updated TOS state you cannot sue Uber for anything (assult, kidnapping,rape, even if death occurs!) Can it hold has yet to be seen.


This applies to passengers. Uber doesn't even check for a pulse on drivers


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Ubers updated TOS state you cannot sue Uber for anything (assult, kidnapping,rape, even if death occurs!) Can it hold has yet to be seen.


Understand completely and yes it would have to be tested in court. I think however that if you can show they were truly negligent (and I think allowing someone with recent felonies and a DUI conviction to drive for hire) when they claim to screen would probably make them liable. Businesses put disclaimers all over the place but it doesn't mean they are valid.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Genghis Khan was 1/2 Romulin.
> Romulins and Vulcans are related.
> Vulcans don't like to talk about it.
> They were one tribe before Romulins rejected the reforms of the Awakening.
> Spok had still enjoyed Romulin ale and Romulin food.


Yes, but Spok is only half Vulcan, while the other is human.

His genes are polluted as much as my blood. With all the intoxicants, industrial chemicals and tiny bits of Jimmy Hoffa that float around in it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Yes, but Spok is only half Vulcan, while the other is human.
> 
> His genes are polluted as much as my blood. With all the intoxicants, industrial chemicals and tiny bits of Jimmy Hoffa that float around in it.


How much for a vial of Hoffa?


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber will continue to have more drivers make news because there's no drug testing. Your next Uber ride may be a high-ass driver. Good luck!


You know why does it matter that he is a uber driver? Did he do that while logged in and doing robberies in between rides or taking the passenger and doing his crime? 
That guy is a drug addict no dought and most drug addicts know how to get passed a drug test. So drug testing is waste of time when someone with a script for opiods can and do in fact have driving jobs. Lets judge him for his actions not how he makes his money lmao he obviously wasnt makin enough money driving for uber so what should we really focus on here?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> You know why does it matter that he is a uber driver? Did he do that while logged in and doing robberies in between rides or taking the passenger and doing his crime?
> That guy is a drug addict no dought and most drug addicts know how to get passed a drug test. So drug testing is waste of time when someone with a script for opiods can and do in fact have driving jobs. Lets judge him for his actions not how he makes his money lmao he obviously wasnt makin enough money driving for uber so what should we really focus on here?


While I agree with mossy of what you are saying, I feel a need to correct you on 2 points. First, uber doesn't drug test so there's no telling how many drug users are driving for uber. Second, it's really about the background check. Uber is supposed to be doing an "industry leading" background check and clearly this time they failed. Sure, no pax were harmed in the process but what do you think he would have done once he ran out of convenience stores to rob?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Ubers updated TOS state you cannot sue Uber for anything (assult, kidnapping,rape, even if death occurs!) Can it hold has yet to be seen.


Nice contract isn't it ?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> How much for a vial of Hoffa?


Its processed Hoffa. Comes with a 63 page MSDS and signature waivers to boot. By now what is gurgling and bubbling in my belly are fingernails, chunks of heavy bone, hair and fillings. Vial is free of charge because it is a HAZMAT.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Its processed Hoffa. Comes with a 63 page MSDS and signature waivers to boot. By now what is gurgling and bubbling in my belly are fingernails, chunks of heavy bone, hair and fillings. Vial is free of charge because it is a HAZMAT.


It will be centuries before the concrete degrades enough to leach out Hoffa residue.
Hoffa is encased better than nuclear waste.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> While I agree with mossy of what you are saying, I feel a need to correct you on 2 points. First, uber doesn't drug test so there's no telling how many drug users are driving for uber. Second, it's really about the background check. Uber is supposed to be doing an "industry leading" background check and clearly this time they failed. Sure, no pax were harmed in the process but what do you think he would have done once he ran out of convenience stores to rob?


2 months out of D.O.C. state pennitentary when he got caught after robbing 2 stores.
His DOC paperwork PROBABLY said he was still in prison since he was obviously out on parole. His sentence was likely 3 times the amount of time served,even as a multiple repeat offender.
Seriously his paper probably claimed he was still in prison.
I bet the register of voters could have told Uber background THAT !
Did his Parole Officer call Uber to verify he was employed as verification of employment is s required condition of parole ?
Oh wait,no number to contact Uber . . .


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> He has to rob convenience stores cause Ubers rates are far too low to purchase crack.


So true it hurts.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://wgno.com/2017/01/11/crack-addicted-uber-driver-arrested-for-string-of-gas-station-robberies/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

grams777 said:


> You know bashing taxis is one thing, but these rideshare background policies are a joke. They do not pass go for cab drivers anywhere that I know of. We got lifetime criminal national and local fingerprinted reports pulled, drug test, dot physical, and four references.


Which is why Taxi drivers never commit crimes or scams.

Question: How do you do a lifetime criminal background check on a recent immigrant?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Which is why Taxi drivers never commit crimes or scams.
> 
> Question: How do you do a lifetime criminal background check on a recent immigrant?


You can get BG checks on people from the EU. Somalia & all the other 3rd world, nope. Dude was probably a pirate, coming here isn't cheap at all.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber will continue to have more drivers make news because there's no drug testing. Your next Uber ride may be a high-ass driver. Good luck!


If I had to choose one or the other, I'd rather my driver be high on illegal drugs, (or weed) than to be drunk on alcohol ! Now "that" is an ef'ed up drug !


----------



## UberYanNJ (Jun 1, 2016)

SafeT said:


> Uber has to get every single US resident signed up to be a driver. Crack heads, prostitutes, gang bangers. Have to keep the pyramid scheme going.


Bernie Madoff type of Pyramid scheme where only the ONE person at the top makes the money.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Ubers updated TOS state you cannot sue Uber for anything (assult, kidnapping,rape, even if death occurs!) Can it hold has yet to be seen.


These clowns have figured out a way to make EVERYTHING work out in their favor. Uber is the Uber Ultimate control freak!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberYanNJ said:


> Bernie Madoff type of Pyramid scheme where only the ONE person at the top makes the money.


I make $20+ an hour. Am I supposed to make millions?


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber will continue to have more drivers make news because there's no drug testing. Your next Uber ride may be a high-ass driver. Good luck!


I agree, time for drug testing. Uber/Lyft need to get their butts in gear. Imagine if this guy had attacked/robbed a rider. Jackasses like this make all drivers look bad.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> I agree, time for drug testing. Uber/Lyft need to get their butts in gear. Imagine if this guy had attacked/robbed a rider. Jackasses like this make all drivers look bad.


Why shouldn't we sacrifice our freedom for perceived safety? AmIRite?


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Damn ! That's where I drive Uber !
> If you Rob all the gas stations ,where will you get gas ?
> By the way Brothers has the Lowest gas prices and the Best fried chicken ! Fresh fried chicken 24/7.
> He was Released from Prison Nov.3,2016!?!? Then arrested for 2 robberies Jan4,2017 ?
> That didn't last very long . . .


I think the bigger question is, if he was released from PRISON, what type of background checks is Uber really running on the ex cons. Something to seriously think about.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Rick N. said:


> This is just part of TK's "everyone deserves a second chance program", seems normal.


Thank you for that.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Brothers has the BEST fried chicken at 1/4 the price if Popeye's ! They do good business.


Was driving yesterday on a misty afternoon in West Philadelphia, stopping at a red light at 64th & Haverford, a two-lane road. A black girl pulls up beside me into the right-turn lane. Light turned green and she speeds straight, passing me on the right.

Becomes a tortoise-and- hare race for next mile as she keeps hitting red lights on Haverford Avenue no matter how fast she went on slick road. We finally get to intersection of Haverford & Route 1 where she then turned off into the Popeyes drive-through lane. So Popeyes chicken was her reason for illegal passing and speeding in the rain.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If it's on th


senorCRV said:


> Yes, but is he willing to drive 20 minutes for free to pick up a $2.89 minimum fare from a bar?
> 
> That's what really matters


If it happens to be on the way to a Robbery . . . . .
Given another month,he would have told Pax ,"wait here a minute,I have to run in and get something" . . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> You know why does it matter that he is a uber driver? Did he do that while logged in and doing robberies in between rides or taking the passenger and doing his crime?
> That guy is a drug addict no dought and most drug addicts know how to get passed a drug test. So drug testing is waste of time when someone with a script for opiods can and do in fact have driving jobs. Lets judge him for his actions not how he makes his money lmao he obviously wasnt makin enough money driving for uber so what should we really focus on here?


Oh I don't know . .. . extensive arrest record ?
Being out on parole for ARMED ROBBERY maybe ?


----------

